# ¿Que pueden decir a favor de gentoo?

## osiris_fancy

Este es el intento nùmero x de instalar gentoo pero esta vez usando xfce pero miren que pasò despuès de casi dos horas:

Imagen de Error

Creànme que no me diò risa, pero ya no se me hace raro  :Exclamation: 

No me habìa topado con un S.O. que fallara tan fàcil desde la instalaciòn.

\/alla ànimos que me da para continuar...

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Lo intentaste hacer de nuevo? Parece que no tenias conexion en un momento, tira 404 not found por lo que vi en la imagen. Sinceramente nunca me funciono el gentoo installer. Tal vez mi pc, o no se. Pero nunca cargo el sistema Grafico.

Como muchas de las personas que vas a encontrar aca instale Gentoo en forma textual. Solo 4 veces. Dos veces aca una hace como 3 años y la otra vez hace poquito.. y las otras veces en otras maquinas. Gentoo es sin lugar a dudas el mejor linux que existe. Exagero?? Gentoo Linux compila las aplicaciones y casi todo el sistema, lo que asegura que estos paquetes sean mas rapidos y funcionen para tu arquitectura de maquina, cosa que en casi la totalidad de los linux no pasa.

Cualquier error por favor corrijanme. 

Sin mas, espero esta decepcion sea momentanea y llegues a probar Gentoo instalado, te aseguro que una vez que lo hagas no te vas a arrepentir.

----------

## ekz

El error es porque no existe esa version del paquete (que cada dia se van renovando los targz's) si puedes hacer un emerge --sync antes de que se ponga a compilar como loco ayudaria

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ eix xfce4-appfinder

* xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder 

     Available versions:  4.2.3 [M]4.3.99.2

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/

     Description:         Xfce 4 application finder
```

Bueno, a favor de gentoo se pueden decir muchas cosas, si decides darle otra oportunidad no pierdes nada y puedes ganar mucho  :Wink: 

SAludos

----------

## DarwinSoft

- Prueba a instalarlo "de verdad" como se ha de instalar, si te pones con un instalador que es BETA te puede pasar cualquier cosa.

- Prueba a instalar la version estable, no especificas si estas tirando de estable u inestable.

- Prueba a leerte el handbook.

- Prueba a hacer un emerge --sync como te han dicho mas arriba y tb prueba a poner diferentes sources.

Nunca entendere esa mania de usar Gentoo y tirar "por el camino facil" , el instalador grafico a dia de hoy aun no es que sea muy fiable, yo no cambio la CLI por nada.

Gentoo te dara mucho pero tb exige de tu parte.

----------

## diegomichel

Instalalo desde la opcion sin red y luego que reinicies haces el emerge --sync y actualizas los paquetes.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Que bueno! Un monton de ideas. Seguira este muchacho utilizando gentoo? Tal vez se bajo un SuSe jaj.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tengo algo para decir a favor de Gentoo: 

Compilado todo desde el código fuente, nunca había visto hasta Gentoo un Linux que respondiera tan bien.

Y como dicen mas arriba, nada como instalar desde linea de comandos usando chroot, que de paso, como lo hice yo mismo, desde cero, me permite conocerlo bastante bien, así cuando algo falle, al menos sabré que rumbo tomar para arreglarlo.

Jamás mejor expresado:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo te dara mucho pero tb exige de tu parte.

 

Saludos!

----------

## zietbukuel

Jamas uses el instalador grafico!! esta en alfa o beta creo y NO funciona bien, asi q no cuentes con eso. Usa la instalacion manual y si veras q todo saldra muy bien, lee el handbook! suerte! no t desanimes!!  :Smile: 

----------

## aj2r

A favor de gentoo digo PORTAGE  :Very Happy:  Y el que lleve tiempo con linux probando diferentes distribuciones me entenderÃ¡ (por supuesto cualquier informÃ¡tico de "verdad" tambiÃ©n me entenderÃ¡ sin necesidad de lo anterior)

----------

## zietbukuel

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> A favor de gentoo digo PORTAGE  Y el que lleve tiempo con linux probando diferentes distribuciones me entenderÃ¡ (por supuesto cualquier informÃ¡tico de "verdad" tambiÃ©n me entenderÃ¡ sin necesidad de lo anterior)

 

Yo se a que te refieres  :Wink: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ni hablar PORTAGE es muy groso.. Apt? jaja que desastre.

----------

## osiris_fancy

/\ntes que nada les debo de agradecer a todos los comentarios y sujerencias, tiene razòn que la instalaciòn de entorno gràfico apenas esta en BETA estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ustedes, pues no tiene mucho desde que se hace desde que apareciò, ahora voy por comandos.

/\lgo que me llama la atenciòn es que en gentoo se compila TODO y por ello he de suponer que es la distribuciòn màs ràpida que hay, aunque ello trae sus costes como tener la màquina prendida toda la noche ¿me equivoco?, como por ejemplo he leìdo que tarda un buen compilar el open office y se dice que no obtienes muchas ganancias en velocidad de carga, pocas excepciones, quiero pensar.

/\ continuaciòn algunas observaciones :

 *ekz wrote:*   

> ..antes de que se ponga a compilar como loco ...

 

tienes razòn me avoracè, esperaba algùn consejo como el suyo.

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Seguira este muchacho utilizando gentoo? Tal vez se bajo un SuSe jaj.

 

Que curioso en suse comencè a utilizar linux, intentè con mandrake (en aquellos entonces) pero el detalle que cada vez que querìa abrir un archivo me preguntaba con cuàl programa abrirlo  :Confused: 

Instalè suse 9.0 y de mil maravillas, ahi fueron mis primeros pasos, me aburrì y me pasè a slackware que tambièn me gusto, me aburrì pero decidì cambiar a debian etch que me gusto mucho en velocidad, despues probè mandriva pero no me convenciò del todo, ahorita tengo instalado ubuntu y estoy intentando instalar el super gentoo, que ya hice la instalaciòn desde el entorno gràfico con fluxbox y funcionò.... a medias(no sè mucho de èl), pero mejor voy a intentarlo con xfce.

Lo voy a intentar otra vez... pues tengo curiosidad como funciona el famoso Portage, que leì por ahì que es una herramienta mejorada (que no recuerdo el nombre) de xBSD, 

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Ni hablar PORTAGE es muy groso.. Apt? jaja que desastre.

 

No entendì lo que quisiste decir con lo primero pero con lo segundo yo uso aptitude NO apt, que es mejor que èste ùltimo.

La pregunta del millòn: ¿cuanto tiempo tarda compilando TODO desde el código fuente? me refiero claro al gentoo mismo (tengo una màquina P. 4 a 2.8HT con 512 Mb en memoria)

Si no me desanimò instalar solaris en mi màquina que he de confesar un batallè un poco, no me pienso desanimar con tan pocos intentos de gentoo, tengo de aquì a que termine el año, sino, me regreso a suse  :Laughing: . jajaja.

----------

## kropotkin

si ya tienes ubuntu andando, deja otra partición para gentoo y compilarlo desde tu ubuntu con un chroot.

y lo compilas con calma mientras sigues usando el pc

----------

## ekz

Que bueno que no te diste por vencido  :Very Happy: 

Puedes ir de a poco, con instalar las X y algun DM ya podras ir agregando cosas a medida que las necesites

Para open-office y firefox (que demoran un monton en compilar) puedes usar los binarios (paquete-bin) que suministra portage (solo en casos especiales), solo extraer el tarball e instalar

SAludos

----------

## zietbukuel

 *osiris_fancy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /\lgo que me llama la atenciòn es que en gentoo se compila TODO y por ello he de suponer que es la distribuciòn màs ràpida que hay, aunque ello trae sus costes como tener la màquina prendida toda la noche ¿me equivoco?, como por ejemplo he leìdo que tarda un buen compilar el open office y se dice que no obtienes muchas ganancias en velocidad de carga, pocas excepciones, quiero pensar.
> 
> 

 

Pues si es muy rapida la distribucion. Demora un tanto en compilar todo, pero al final vale la pena, un programa compilado y optimizado especificamente para tu PC es super rapido. Sobre el OpenOffice... No tienes porque compilarlo, solo instala el paquete openoffice-bin y ya tienes openoffice instalado  :Smile: 

 *osiris_fancy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo voy a intentar otra vez... pues tengo curiosidad como funciona el famoso Portage, que leì por ahì que es una herramienta mejorada (que no recuerdo el nombre) de xBSD
> 
> 

 

Portage es una maravilla ya veras   :Cool: 

 *osiris_fancy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La pregunta del millòn: ¿cuanto tiempo tarda compilando TODO desde el código fuente? me refiero claro al gentoo mismo (tengo una màquina P. 4 a 2.8HT con 512 Mb en memoria)
> 
> 

 

En la mia esta todo de un dia para otro, saca tu cuenta... Tengo una amd64 3200+ con 1gb de ram...

Espero que disfrutes mucho con Gentoo! Se que no te aburriras. He estado como tu antes, de distro en distro hasta que me tope con Gentoo y ya tengo mas de un año con Gentoo y aun sigue siendo una maravilla, cada vez sigue y sigue mejorando mucho!

Saludos!

ps. No te desanimes, aqui tienes la mejor comunidad que pueda exisitr  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Coincido con zietbukuel, he probado las mil quinientas distribuciones, ramas, subramas y variaciones hasta que me di de bruces con gentoo.

En mi caso, compilar todo lo básico (kde-meta y demás) me llevó toda la noche, dejar andando Gentoo como yo quería, una semana, tomandolo con calma.

Saludos!

----------

## Soul Lost

A favor de gentoo:

Portage

Comunidad

Documentación

Y como te dicen, gentoo tiene su filosofía y hay que poner de su parte, una vez sabiendo de que trata, todo es menos complicado

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No me habìa topado con un S.O. que fallara tan fàcil desde la instalaciòn. 
> 
> 

 

No generalices, que gentoo no engloba a gnu/linux, quieres una distro "fácil"? creo ya las mencionaron y otras más las has usado..

----------

## zietbukuel

Las distribuciones "faciles" son para gente floja y que no tiene intenciones de aprender sobre el maravilloso mundo de gnu/linux, en cambio Gentoo es para gente con cerebro y ganas de aprender...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Las distribuciones "faciles" son para gente floja y que no tiene intenciones de aprender sobre el maravilloso mundo de gnu/linux, en cambio Gentoo es para gente con cerebro y ganas de aprender... 

 

Ese comentario, que suena un tanto despectivo puede ofender a mas de uno me parece...

Si bien no es mi caso ya que llevo lidiando con linux muchos años ya y por aquel entonces las cosas eran un poco mas complicadas, soy partidario de las distribuciones "fáciles" (Ubuntu por ejemplo), si no fuera por ellas mucha gente nunca se hubiera armado de coraje para probar linux y estaría todavía del otro lado de la línea.

Ubuntu es a mi modo de ver uno de los proyectos que mas va a contribuir al paso de usuarios de otros sistemas operativos a linux. Vean nada mas el tamaño de la comunidad que hay detrás de Ubuntu...

Solo mi humilde opinión...

Saludos!

----------

## Zagloj

Pues de todo tiene que haber, pero en fin, una cosa que me gusta de gentoo es que te guía por el camino del aprendizaje, para instalarla debes aprender conceptos, y tras saber instalarla, habiendo comprendido el manual, sabes ya bastante como para considerarte un usuario de nivel "medio", por así decirlo, yo diría un usuario que sabe dónde buscar ayuda y cómo es su sistema, particiones, alsa en el núcleo o no, versión de su kernel, las variables de su make.conf y qué significan (para eso está el make.conf.example que se actualiza periódicamente).

 Suerte con la instalación, luego no podrás dejarla, y te sentirás incómodo con casi cualquier otra distribución.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## g0su

Bueno, cosas:

A favor:

-Personalización muy buena.

-Rapidez en ejecutarse las aplicaciones.

-Facilidad del portage.

-Ficheros de configuración estructurados(quien haya usado ubuntu, suse o redhat entendera a que me refiero).

-El mayor repositorio de programas que YO utilizo.

-Puedes usar paquetes que no cumple las estrictas licencias del GPL, es tu decisión(nvidia-kernel).

-Programas enteros y no por piezas, me explico, por ejemplo xchat es xchat y  punto y no 20 paquetes tipo xchat-common y xchat.

-Documentación y esto es lo mas importante.

-IRC y comunidad en general.

En contra:

-Lentitud de las compilaciones, si se requiere algo en ese momento te mueres.

-El portage empieza a fallar a lo largo del tiempo, como por ejemplo, puede ocurrir que en un emerge -u world no se actualicen paquetes en el que existe una nueva versión.

-Falta de una rama que solo actualice programas por fallos de seguridad, es decir, que solo compiles el "parche" para subsanar un error de seguridad y no todo el programa entero, ademas de la dificultad de estar mirando si la actualización resuelve problemas de seguridad o solo son mejoras en plan rendimiento o que mejore cualquier otra cosa.

-Dificultad.

-Lentitud en actualizar el portage(emerge --sync).

Ni fu ni fa:

-Desarrolladores, te puedes encontrar a cualquier inepto que para que, aunque también a gente muy maja.

-Bugzilla, es muy fácil y atienden los fallos a una velocidad que me despeino vamos cuando le das a publicar, se recarga la web y ya tienes contestación. Eso si depende de la persona que te toque, por ejemplo a mi me dijeron que no ocurría nada con una cosa del mplayer-bin en amd64 y 3 meses después otra persona dio la solución para el fallo de los skins!...

Nota final: 4/5

Alternativas: Debian, SuSe y Ubuntu. Debian esta mucho mejor estructurada pero las source.list cuando quieres añadir programas no GPL se pueden meter unas fumadas que pa que, es mas difícil que ubuntu. Ubuntu-server es un puto caos interno pero es más fácil de configurarla. SuSe no me gusto personalmente pero es alternativa.

----------

## osiris_fancy

Continùo agradeciendo las opiniones de TODOS ustedes, MIL GRACIAS.

 *kropotkin wrote:*   

> si ya tienes ubuntu andando, deja otra partición para gentoo y compilarlo desde tu ubuntu con un chroot.
> 
> y lo compilas con calma mientras sigues usando el pc

 

Ahorita empezarè a buscarle como (no tengo mucho tiempo libre).. no sabìa que se podìa hacer eso, es una opciòn viable para la màquina, pues no me gusta tenerla prendida con 5 discos duros conectados y no estar yo usàndola. Es una opciòn atractiva compilarla "por partes".

 *zietbukuel wrote:*   

> Las distribuciones "faciles" son para gente floja y que no tiene intenciones de aprender sobre el maravilloso mundo de gnu/linux, en cambio Gentoo es para gente con cerebro y ganas de aprender... 

 

Prefiero tomarlo como una harenga que como otra cosa...

g0su, 

Gracias por la aportaciòn, se nota el dominio que tienes sobre el tema, sin duda eso es experiencia.

----------

## g0su

Es opinion personal, realmente la gente que domina estos temas son los desarrolladores.

Un saludo

----------

## pacho2

[quote="inodoro_pereyra"] *Quote:*   

> Las distribuciones "faciles" son para gente floja y que no tiene intenciones de aprender sobre el maravilloso mundo de gnu/linux, en cambio Gentoo es para gente con cerebro y ganas de aprender... 

 

Ese comentario, que suena un tanto despectivo puede ofender a mas de uno me parece...

[/code]

También creo que lo puede parecer, pero estoy seguro de que lo ha comentado en broma  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ubuntu es a mi modo de ver uno de los proyectos que mas va a contribuir al paso de usuarios de otros sistemas operativos a linux. Vean nada mas el tamaño de la comunidad que hay detrás de Ubuntu...

 

Es efectivamente UNO de los proyectos (que está muy bien  :Wink: ), pero también hay otras distros de este estilo como Mandriva u opensuse (fedora también, y muchas otras) que también contribuyen mucho  :Smile: .

Al final, una gran ventaja que hay en este mundo de linux es que tienes muchísimo donde elegir, lo cuál está bien  :Wink: 

 *g0su wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -El mayor repositorio de programas que YO utilizo.
> 
> 

 

Eso es cierto, tiene muchísimas aplicaciones que se pueden instalar con emerge y, si no la tienen, siempre puedes incluso intentar hacer un ebuild o recurrir a overlays, incluso, muchas veces, ya hay algún ebuild que puede ayudar en los bugs.gentoo.org (aunque, como es lógico, hay que ser consciente de que esos ebuilds pueden fallar).

 *Quote:*   

> puede ocurrir que en un emerge -u world no se actualicen paquetes en el que existe una nueva versión.

 

Sobre todo suele suceder con las versiones instaladas de SLOTs "inferiores" (por ejemplo el slot de gtk 1 cuando tienes los dos slots instalados), en este caso es un bug conocido que, creo recordar, se ha resuelto para la próxima versión de portage que salga.

Por cierto, un pequeño truco es usar eix  :Wink: , yo uso el eix de testing (siempre me ha funcionado perfectamente el último de testing  :Wink: ). En concreto lo que hago es lo siguiente:

```
eix -I | grep U | less
```

Luego me fijo en las tres primeras letras (a la izquierda) donde aparecerá un "[U]" sobre los paquetes que se han actualizado, así puedo saber qué es lo que ha quedado sin actualizar (yo lo hago cada mes o así, dado que no es un fallo que se repita habitualmente).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Falta de una rama que solo actualice programas por fallos de seguridad, es decir, que solo compiles el "parche" para subsanar un error de seguridad y no todo el programa entero, ademas de la dificultad de estar mirando si la actualización resuelve problemas de seguridad o solo son mejoras en plan rendimiento o que mejore cualquier otra cosa.

 

Yo no lo veo estrictamente como una carencia, aunque supongo que depende del punto de vista que se emplee  :Wink:  Quizás lo que pides es usar deltas (como creo que se puede hacer con las aplicaciones de KDE) ?  :Neutral: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Lentitud en actualizar el portage(emerge --sync).

 

Ya, aunque supongo que dependerá de con qué lo compares, al final me he acabado acostumbrando xD

Lo que me parece bastante lento es:

```
emerge -avuDN world
```

Ojalá lo "acelerasen" un poco en próximas versiones

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Desarrolladores, te puedes encontrar a cualquier inepto que para que, aunque también a gente muy maja.

 

Eso como en toda la vida  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> -Bugzilla, es muy fácil y atienden los fallos a una velocidad que me despeino vamos cuando le das a publicar, se recarga la web y ya tienes contestación. Eso si depende de la persona que te toque, por ejemplo a mi me dijeron que no ocurría nada con una cosa del mplayer-bin en amd64 y 3 meses después otra persona dio la solución para el fallo de los skins!...

 

Depende del mantenedor, pero por regla general me parece que los arreglan bastante pronto, sobre todo cuando son fallos en alguna pieza esencial del sistema, depende del "tipo" de bug

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alternativas: Debian, SuSe y Ubuntu. Debian esta mucho mejor estructurada pero las source.list cuando quieres añadir programas no GPL se pueden meter unas fumadas que pa que, es mas difícil que ubuntu. Ubuntu-server es un puto caos interno pero es más fácil de configurarla. SuSe no me gusto personalmente pero es alternativa.

 

Mandriva también puede ser alternativa  :Wink:  (y muchas otras, por supuesto xD)

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

Algo un poco OT voy a añadir:

Si se pasean un poco por el foro de beryl veran a varios usarios de ubuntu (y de otras distros no source ) que compilan seguidamente las revisiones del repo SVN   :Surprised:  Aqui en gentoo solo con un par de overlays y emerges se facilita mucho la tarea y no quedan ficheros dando vueltas por ahi  :Very Happy:  (quizas en un futuro decidan probar gentoo  :Very Happy:  )

*Las distros son solo sabores y en gustos no hay nada escrito, son distintos caminos por el cual llegar al mismo objetivo. . .

SAludos

----------

## g0su

A gente como pancho2 me referia, es un placer siempre leerte.

A lo de bugzilla me encanta por la facilidad. Hay gente muy maja que recibes ayuda tanto en el irc como en la web de una forma intuitiva y rápida.

Por cierto, hoy he intentado poner la gentoo 2006.1 en el nuevo portatil, y me he dado cuenta de una carencia, cada vez tardan mas en sacar nuevas versiones. Sabéis si existe algún live de alguna beta de gentoo 2007.0 o algo que este mas actualizado que gentoo 2006.1, es que, tengo un portátil que lleva una gigabit realtek modulo r1000 y no esta metido en el kernel del gentoo amd64  2006.1. He leído que esta soportada a partir del kernel 2.6.18.

Por cierto, lo de ubuntu y berly es por algún tipo de error, berly entero, en castellano y sin tener que recompilar:

```
## -- Beryl --

## +info: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org

## GPG Key: wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -

## i386

#deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main

#deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main

## amd64

#deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy-amd64

#deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy-amd64
```

No sabéis la cantidad de gente que le tengo que meter xgl y beryl... lo famoso que se ha vuelto el ubuntu con el xgl este que en vez de cerrar programas los quema 8-P

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bajate el kernel de alguna forma y luego compilalo asi tenes ese modulo.

----------

## g0su

Hombre existen formas mas fáciles, live de ubuntu, monto la partición, chrooteo y a tirar pero como imaginaba que la 2007 saldria pronto(me ha contestado que sobre febrero) era por hacer una partición mas limpia  :Razz: 

----------

## flaab_0n

Yo recomiendo instalar desde el Livecd 2005.1, haces tu las cosas pero funciona de maravilla.

Mi humilde opinion es que ha sido un error hacer un livecd con entorno grafico para la instalacion.

Gentoo es lo que es y sus usuarios tambien por construir su sistema desde el chroot inicial.

Un saludo.

----------

## pacho2

Si no quieres usar el instalador (yo no lo he usado aún) quizás podrías usar el 2006.1 minimal  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## VeritisQuo

Lo mejor es bajarse el manuar de instalación, el CD-minimal y olvidarse del instalador gráfico.

Como ya te han dicho en alguna respuesta anterior, lo mejor es hacer una instalación "de verdad", o sea, desde consola. Siguiendo el manual no tendrás ningún problema. 

Ah! sigue la versión en inglés, es la que está más actualizada. :Wink: 

----------

